# My 2012 commander 1000 , saying hello from greenville ms



## MUD_DYNASTY (Apr 15, 2013)

Whats up guys, thought i would say hello from down in mississippi! 
This is my 2012 couple months fresh out of crate commander 1000.

2012 commander 1000
2" highlifter lift
30" moto monsters for bad days on 14" ITP ss wheels
30" outlaw radials for other times on 14" ITP ss wheels
4 cadence wake board pods powered by rockford fosgate pbr300x2
pro armour soft top
other than that bone stock.

We ride pretty much all over in mississippi, from redcreek, rockbottom, etc to cooterville louisiana


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE! and welcome. I lived in Vicksburg for quite a while. Too bad I'm not still there I'd like to see that thing in person!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Im in greenville right now bud ...were doing the garage doors in the fed ex building going up between Leland and Greenville ...i live towards hattiesburg tho


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks awesome! I heard that lifting a commander would cause the drive shaft to hit some metal plate on it, is that true? Or it might have been anything bigger than a 2''..


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice! I live in Raymond


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Welcome to MIMB. There's quite a few MS boys on here. I like the Commander. The monsters look sick on it. We're going to Rocks Bottom this weekend for the CMR races Saturday, and to ride a while after. Just throwing it out there...


----------



## MUD_DYNASTY (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep i was suppose to be going to rock bottom myself, with our crew the mississippi mud maniacs and mud dynasty, but ended up backing out since my kids will be with me all this weekend. Definetly going to redcreek memorial day weekend though! 

The commander is fine with 2" life, true anything over that pulls the rear axles out of the housing, ive givin the commander hell with the 2" , and not a single issue. im still running stock clutches and axles, and no probs!! 

and props to the fedex building here, they are huslin and rollin hard to get it ready! swing by my dealership and give me a shout, im at the toyota dealership in parts! 

and thanks guys!! just picked up some 30" outlaw radials im gonna try soon also!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Yea ill try to swing by one day ...how far is ur work from the job site...we stay in the Days Inn bout 3 miles from the job so we dont go far lol


----------



## MUD_DYNASTY (Apr 15, 2013)

im next door to walmart


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

oh i gotcha i know where your talking bout!!


----------

